# winch , how to speed one up?



## dave_dj1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, I have a cheap TSC 3k winch on my processor, it's painfully slow to say the least. Sunday the cable got tangled in behind the spool so I have to take it apart. I'm wondering if there is any way to speed it up, maybe with the help of some chain and sprokets?
Any other ideas for getting the logs up onto the processor? If I had a tractor none of this would be necessary. The part tractor I have is kind of small and can't lift much and I don't really have the room to utilize it anyway. I like the idea of winching them up on but not at a snails pace 
I know, I have been meaning to get some pics of said processor up, I have only used it twice and both times it has been balls to the wall to get as much done as we could in a short period.
thanks,
dave


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Mar 10, 2014)

Replace with a larger winch....sorry there isn't a better answer


----------



## NCSteveH (Mar 10, 2014)

ponyexpress976 said:


> Replace with a larger winch....sorry there isn't a better answer



this, and make sure it has a planetary gear set in it.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I wouldn't mind a larger winch but I'm not sure they are any faster, I'll research them. I had a Warn M8000 on my Jeep and it was no speed demon but not slow comparatively.
I know the off brand winches tend to be slower. 
I thought all winches have planetary gears in them? 
If you search youtube for atv log grapple trailers, many of them have hydraulic winches on them and they seem to be pretty quick. I have searched the net for the winch and came up with nothing.


----------



## Mike Van (Mar 10, 2014)

Most all the smaller electric winches I've seen are planetary. I have a Tulsa that is worm & pinion. With all winches there is a balance between power & cable speed, gain on one, lose on the other. Hydraulics can be good, but the flow/pressure has to be right or you lose both ways. If you could put 24 volts on a 12 volt winch, it would run faster. Most of the electrics are intermittent duty, built to pull only a few minutes out of every 10 or 15 to let them cool off.


----------



## cat10ken (Mar 10, 2014)

Keep the spool full of cable. The bigger in diameter, the more feet of cable will come in per revolution.


----------



## johncinco (Mar 10, 2014)

Look for a 2 speed winch. I had one that had a gear selector, one fast and one slow with more power.


----------



## Jakers (Mar 11, 2014)

hydraulic winches arent cheap and they are not generally made in smaller capacities. here is a link to one of them i have looked into. it runs off your vehicles P/S pump and only requires 4 GPM flow. has a two speed and they make them in 9,10,and 12K lb pull models. they just came out with a new 18000lb pull but its really spendy. a guy could buy a ramsey or a tulsa for that price

MileMarker.com - Hyd winches

9000 lbs Mile Marker Winch - Northern Tool


----------



## esshup (Mar 11, 2014)

24v rather than 12v? Don't know how long it'd last tho.........


----------



## Junkfxr (Mar 11, 2014)

Look into Runva winches. They make some two speed electric winches and high gear is realatively fast. They're a Chinese equipment manufacturer and have a distributor here in the states. That's the only two speed electric winch manufacturer that I've been able to find. The other option is to get a Warn 8274, they're fast and expensive.


----------



## firebrick43 (Mar 11, 2014)

Make a capstan! Drive it with an electric or hydraulic motor to the speed you want or even off a engine driven shaft if one is available close by. Wrap a rope around the capstan 3 or 4 times. Hook rope up and apply pressure to tail of rope and the friction will cause the capstan to start pulling. Let go of the rope and capstan stops. Safer than a winch cable if it breaks and can pull much longer distance than a winch. My second cousin spent 7 years as a vegetable when the come along cable he was tightening came apart and whipped him across the side of his head. He finally died to his deteriorated state.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Mar 11, 2014)

An M6000 Warn is quite fast for line speed but not as quick as a 8274, but way cheaper.


----------



## Mike Van (Mar 11, 2014)

esshup said:


> 24v rather than 12v? Don't know how long it'd last tho.........


It would probably last longer, as the amperage draw would be half, and heat [from overuse] kills a lot of these winches. If you have one, just note how different they run from having the engine off [you only get the 12v from the battery] and with the engine running [you get whatever the alternator is putting out] 15 to 17 volts. None of this is probably going to help the op with the processor though - Dave, the best advise I can offer is a tractor with a 3 pt winch and a front loader with forks - Firewood processors are fast, but you have to be able to feed the logs to them.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Mar 11, 2014)

Check this one out http://allentown.craigslist.org/grd/4357246820.html. Might be a good upgrade


----------



## lefturnfreek (Mar 11, 2014)

12 vs 24.

The solenoids will take the over voltage but the armature won't.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Mar 11, 2014)

Harbor Freight has a 9,000 lb winch for $280 which has a 23.1 fpm (feet per minute) rate. Item # 61346 (Note = There is another 9,000 lb winch, Item number 61325 which is only 19.2 fpm).

On the back of my tractor I have the 12,000 lb HF winch I use for skidding logs but it is only 16.4 fpm. I plan to get one of the above for my car hauling trailer in the future.


----------



## Jakers (Mar 11, 2014)

ponyexpress976 said:


> Check this one out http://allentown.craigslist.org/grd/4357246820.html. Might be a good upgrade


Is snap that up in a heartbeat if I were closer. Love my hydro winches and pto winches I already have. The old ones are usually cheap too


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 11, 2014)

I just sold (well about a year ago) a Ramsey 8500# worm gear drive industrial winch that I'm sure could have been converted to hydraulic! But anyway, thanks for the input. I am in the market for a decent size tractor, I have decided to buy new as they want top dollar for used ones with no warranty plus most companies have attractive 0% financing right now. 
I can "almost" justify the purchase for my business anyway. I realize that a tractor with forks is the way to go. I don't do production so to speak, I just put this little processor add on to my splitter, aside from the slow winch it works quite well. The chainsaw is mounted on a hinge and the cut drops onto the log lift and then rolls onto the beam. 
If and that's a big IF, the weather ever cooperates I'll get some pictures.
thanks again,
dave


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jakers said:


> Is snap that up in a heartbeat if I were closer. Love my hydro winches and pto winches I already have. The old ones are usually cheap too


 looks to be a Braden or Tulsa, PTO that someone threw on a hydraulic motor on...
ive got a braden LU-4 off of a dodge M-37, been wanting to put a hydro motor on it, just to make it easier to put on and off the tractor, (its a chain drive off the PTO).
i should actually sell it (its worth good money to collectors/restorations) then get a heavier duty winch.

he could just make a winch, a piece of 4 inch pipe or well casing, mount to a heavy shaft, 2 heavy bearings/bushings, then chain drive off of a hydraulic motor all run off the splitter, some math and he could figure out speed vs. pulling power...


----------

